# How to convert AVCHD Lite video to AVI, WMV, MPEG, MOV, MP4, VOB, FLV, etc?



## wenling85 (Dec 25, 2009)

AVCHD-Lite, which is a subset of the AVCHD format popularized by hard disk camcorders from Sony, Panasonic, and Canon, uses h.264 video coupled with AAC audio for recording movies. Neither of these AVCHD codecs is directly supported on Windows system.

There are solutions that work with varying degrees of success in allowing you to work with AVCHD Lite video. If you are willing to convert AVCHD files to AVI, WMV or MPEG-2, I would recommend iSkysoft AVCHD Lite Converter for you.

iSkysoft AVCHD Lite Converter is an on the fly program which can convert AVCHD Lite to AVI, AVCHD Lite to WMV, AVCHD Lite to MPEG, AVCHD to MP4, AVCHD to MOV, etc. In addition, you can customize videos by cropping, trimming, add watermark.

Below is the step by step guide on how to converter AVCHD Lite video to AVI, WMV, MPEG, MOV, MP4, VOB, FLV, etc with iSkysoft AVCHD Lite Converter.










*Step 1* Download iSkysoft AVCHD Lite Converter, install and run it.
*
Step 2* Click Add to import your AVCHD Lite videos

*Step 3* Output settings
Convert to – set the output format to AVI, or WMV, etc.
Target path – set the output destination
*
Step 4* Advance settings(optional)

You are freely to set the resolution, frame rat, bit rate, encoder. The quality can be very good based on your quality settings and the amount of time you are willing to allow for encoding.

*Step 5* Click "start" to begin the conversion.

This is the easiest way to convert AVCHD Lite to MPEG with AVCHD Lite Converter. Now just enjoy your AVCHD Lite videos on any media player like iPod iPhone PSP Zune Blackberry even burn AVCHD to DVD to play on Home DVD Players!


----------



## blesshealth (Feb 27, 2020)

iDealshare VideoGo also works great to convert AVCHD to AVI, WMV, MPG, MP4, MOV, MKV, Apple ProRes. 
It has both Mac and Windows version.
It support batch conversion.


----------

